# supersensor pod codenamed HATE that will give F-15 Eagle fighter jet a 'new brain



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2015)

The US Air Force has begun testing a radical 'brainpod' set to give the F-15 fighter a new lease of life - as well as double its firepower.

Known as the Talon HATE system, it will will improve communication and information sharing among various platforms, creating a secure 'war internet'.

It is expected to give a new lease of life to the F-15, which first flew in 1972.






The new system, marked with an arrow, will allow the elderly F-15 to access secure battlefield networks and turn it into an online 'war hub'.


'Talon HATE combines information from fighter networks, national sources and joint command and control assets,' said Boeing, which build the pod.

'Transmitting over data-links, the information can then be used by joint aircraft, ships and ground stations, improving communication and information sharing across the battlespace.'

Earlier this year, it revealed the system as part of a major update to the supersonic F-15C air superiority jet designed to keep the aging fleet operationally relevant through 2040.

Called 2040C, the upgrade package includes 'quad pack' munitions racks designed to double the aircraft's air-to-air missile payload to 16 and new fuel tanks for extended-range flights.





https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...s-f-15c-missile-load-in-2040c-eagle-u-416766/

Scheduled to be initially carried by F-15C fighter aircraft, the new pod combines information from fourth and fifth-generation fighter aircraft, national sources and joint command and control assets.

The system assimilates information in real-time from multiple systems.

The single operational picture formed by Talon HATE is claimed to provide soldiers with a capability to more efficiently engage and defend against 'next-generation' threats.

As part of the development, the Boeing team integrated the Intra Flight Data Link (IFDL) used on F-22 aircraft within a proven flight communications system, called the Multifunctional Information Distribution System-JTRS (or MIDS-J).
https://www.rockwellcollins.com/Dat...ion_System_-_Joint_Tactical_Radio_System.aspx


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 31, 2015)

Hopefully they'll be overhauling the airframes too if it's going to have a new lease on life.  They've already had to limit flight hours because metal fatigue is beginning, and because parts are hard to come by.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2015)

Its quite amazing to think that such an aircraft would still be viable.

Did you know .................. The US Airforce went digital in 1987.

http://www.odometer.com/pop-culture...paign=38591-yde3&utm_medium=referral&pid=null


----------

